

Ask HN: How can I market to SxSW without a badge - mwdev

I have an mvp that is going to be ready in the next couple of weeks.  I'd like to release it a week or so before SxSW to work out a couple of kinks and then go to Austin and market it like hell.  I'm not sure how things are set up there(I've never been).  Is there a good place to 'intercept' people without being in the convention center?<p>Alternatively, is there a good way to pick up an 'unused' registration?  Maybe someone had an employee registered but is no longer associated with said employee.<p>SxSW is a unique opportunity for me because I live in Houston and have sister that I can stay with in Austin.<p>If you haven't figured it out.  I'm trying to boot strap this with basically no cash.
======
wmf
You can get into the first floor of the convention center with no badge; SXSW
is on the second floor.

